# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #178 Trust your Heart,

## Admin

Aphorism #178 Trust your Heart,

especially when it has been proved. Never deny it a hearing. It is a kind of house oracle that often foretells the most important. Many have perished because they feared their own heart, but of what use is it to fear it without finding a better remedy? Many are endowed by Nature with a heart so true that it always warns them of misfortune and wards off its effects. It is unwise to seek evils, unless you seek to conquer them.

More...

----------

